# Start 2012 with up to 40% off! .. AndroSeries, Fat Loss Stack, Phyto-Test and more...



## Primordial (Dec 26, 2011)

*IronMag Member,
*
The New Years sale is on -- So is the battle for your ultimate body.

Everybody knows that dropping excess fat and building up physical fitness is like climbing a 40 foot wall, especially after diet and training has gotten sloppy over the holidays. 

Were here to help you break free from your plateau. Progress can be nearly impossible without the proper supplements and hormones in the fight. That's why we???ve put together some great ammo, helping you fight for the best physique. Grab one of our killer new AndroSeries stacks or classic natural stacks, all proven to give you the edge in 2012.

Plus, *we???ve chopped up to 40% off the retail price* ;-)

Check out these recommended stacks -



​*Size Building & Hardening Stack​*_Regular $529.85, Now $317.91 (8 week supply)_
code: *NEWYEAR40*

*Benefits:*
Builds harder, fuller muscles
Increases muscle recovery
Maximizes physical power

*Gains after 8 weeks:*
10-15lbs of lean muscle
30% increase in strength
40-50% reduced recovery time


--------------


​*Hardening & Energizing Stack​*_Regular $339.85, Now $203.91 (8 week supply)_
code: *NEWYEAR40*

*Benefits:*
Increases metabolic rate
Builder leaner, more toned muscles
Maximizes physical motivation & recovery

*Gains after 8 weeks:*
3% fat loss
5-6lbs of lean muscle
20% increased strength & stamina



--------------


​*Fat Loss Stack​*_egular $74.95, Now $56.21 (4 week supply)_
code: *NEWYEAR25*

*Benefits:*
Increases fat utilization for energy
Targets fat with spot specific cream
Stack 100% safe for women

*Gains after 8 weeks:*
3% fat loss
Reduced muscle loss from dieting
Stacks great with AndroSeries products



--------------


​*Natural Lean Muscle Gainer​*_Regular $132.85, Now $99.63 (4 week supply)_
code: *NEWYEAR25*

*Benefits:*
Increase muscle density
Accelerate muscle recovery
No steroids -- Safe for tested athletes

*Gains after 8 weeks:*
2% fat loss
6-8lbs of lean muscle
15-20% improvement in strength



Enter the following codes into the coupon field to see discounts on other products...

*NEWYEAR15 (for 15% off items)*
*NEWYEAR25 (for 25% off items)*
*NEWYEAR40 (for 40% off items)*

*Enter ALL codes to get the New Years deal on all products.*
_Expires 12/31/2011
Valid only at primordialperformance.com_​

You can???t wait until the last minute. Get your order in now if you want your goods before the 1st of the year.

Get fast affordable shipping -- Only $5 for Fedex Ground or USPS priority -- Anywhere in the United States.

Enjoy your new body for 2012.

Thank you.



*Eric Potratz *
_Primordial Founder & President_


Questions?

Email - info@primordialperformance.com 
Visit - primordialperformance.com

_Primordial Performance LLC
13331 NE Whitaker Way
Portland OR 97230_


----------



## Logman (Dec 26, 2011)

Can I get this price with OrbitNutrition?  If not, will you send International? 2 AndroMass and 1 AndroHard stack.


----------



## ryansm (Dec 26, 2011)

Logman said:


> Can I get this price with OrbitNutrition?  If not, will you send International? 2 AndroMass and 1 AndroHard stack.



Only from PP, email orders@primordialperformance.com or visit our site and chat live with one of our customer support reps and they can help you out with any international orders.


----------



## Logman (Dec 26, 2011)

Cheers.  Also Matt recommended a distributed that does international shipping.


----------



## HereToStudy (Dec 27, 2011)

Logman said:


> Cheers.  Also Matt recommended a distributed that does international shipping.



Glad he took care of you


----------



## ryansm (Dec 28, 2011)

Logman said:


> Cheers.  Also Matt recommended a distributed that does international shipping.



Nice, wasn't sure which one


----------



## packers6211 (Dec 28, 2011)

Oh wow this is a way to bring in the new year big!! PP def got one of the best sales going on!


----------



## ryansm (Dec 29, 2011)

packers6211 said:


> Oh wow this is a way to bring in the new year big!! PP def got one of the best sales going on!



You know it, and I'm looking forward to your log on AndroDrive


----------



## packers6211 (Dec 29, 2011)

Shoot you and me and some others lol. I just want my shoulder crap to vanish.


----------



## ryansm (Dec 31, 2011)

packers6211 said:


> Shoot you and me and some others lol. I just want my shoulder crap to vanish.



Give it some rest before you start


----------



## packers6211 (Jan 1, 2012)

Oh trust me I haven't work out in 3 weeks. Except cardio and light db's! I'm getting my weighr bench and 300lb set tomorrow from my Mom for Christmas gift, but will be doing light til 2nd week of Jan.


----------



## HereToStudy (Jan 1, 2012)

packers6211 said:


> Oh trust me I haven't work out in 3 weeks. Except cardio and light db's! I'm getting my weighr bench and 300lb set tomorrow from my Mom for Christmas gift, but will be doing light til 2nd week of Jan.


Nice gift from Mom.


----------



## packers6211 (Jan 1, 2012)

lol Yep went to dicks today and got it. Got a dang good deal imo. Olympic fitness set with 300lb weight set for 375$ Anyway go back to chiro tomorrow. Right shoulder is still unbearable. Really sucks when your body is feeling all good but one freaking spot.


----------



## HereToStudy (Jan 2, 2012)

packers6211 said:


> lol Yep went to dicks today and got it. Got a dang good deal imo. Olympic fitness set with 300lb weight set for 375$ Anyway go back to chiro tomorrow. Right shoulder is still unbearable. Really sucks when your body is feeling all good but one freaking spot.



Man, I feel ya. I am on a cycle now, and my shoulder is absolutely screwing me at every chance it can. Everytime it "feels" better, I go back to shoulder work, and it reminds me it is there. Really annoying. Oddly, it is my right as well.

I did use this sale to order some androhard to close this cycle with though  Very excited.


----------



## ryansm (Jan 3, 2012)

HereToStudy said:


> Man, I feel ya. I am on a cycle now, and my shoulder is absolutely screwing me at every chance it can. Everytime it "feels" better, I go back to shoulder work, and it reminds me it is there. Really annoying. Oddly, it is my right as well.
> 
> I did use this sale to order some androhard to close this cycle with though  Very excited.



Rest it man! I know it's hard but trust me a chronic injury is no fun and if you keep at it it will turn into one.


----------



## ryansm (Jan 3, 2012)

packers6211 said:


> lol Yep went to dicks today and got it. Got a dang good deal imo. Olympic fitness set with 300lb weight set for 375$ Anyway go back to chiro tomorrow. Right shoulder is still unbearable. Really sucks when your body is feeling all good but one freaking spot.



Nice, I built my own platform and have 2 Eleiko training oly weightlifting bars,  also have one comp bar. Working on my bumper plate stash as well, crap is stupid expensive but they are by far the best in the business. The world's most famous bar - Eleiko


----------



## packers6211 (Jan 3, 2012)

HereToStudy said:


> Man, I feel ya. I am on a cycle now, and my shoulder is absolutely screwing me at every chance it can. Everytime it "feels" better, I go back to shoulder work, and it reminds me it is there. Really annoying. Oddly, it is my right as well.
> 
> I did use this sale to order some androhard to close this cycle with though  Very excited.


 
On my PP stack would it be pointless to add Dermacrine with Drive and instead just do alpha Sustain. I'm confused on which ones to stack with cause you don't want an over kill of the same effects.


----------



## HereToStudy (Jan 3, 2012)

ryansm said:


> Rest it man! I know it's hard but trust me a chronic injury is no fun and if you keep at it it will turn into one.



I know, and I will. I have an ego problem


----------



## ryansm (Jan 5, 2012)

packers6211 said:


> On my PP stack would it be pointless to add Dermacrine with Drive and instead just do alpha Sustain. I'm confused on which ones to stack with cause you don't want an over kill of the same effects.



I would save the Dermacrine for another time, maybe a stack with AH in the future. Save the sustain for PCT


----------



## packers6211 (Jan 5, 2012)

Thanks bro I'll probally do the Drive with TCF-1 then Sustain for PCT. Then I can hold on to my Dermacrine for later run. I got a call today and took 5 darn weeks just to call me and say HEY YOU GOT APPROVED FOR YOUR MRI! Now i have to wait for them to actually call and set a date to do it...... Sucks


----------



## ryansm (Jan 7, 2012)

eh, typical bs when it comes to healthcare


----------



## ryansm (Jan 7, 2012)

Reps do have a 25% off coupon


----------



## Jorsn (Jan 8, 2012)

The new AndroHard V3 is no joke! i'm on my 5th day at 5 caps a day and I can definitely feel this stuff. I haven't hit arms in 3 days yet they feel almost rock hard and slightly pumped. Running AH V3 for 16 weeks is going to be a lot of fun!


----------



## HereToStudy (Jan 8, 2012)

ryansm said:


> eh, typical bs when it comes to healthcare



I can't tell you how happy I am to be done with the health insurance industry.


So guys, new years has come and gone, what is your resolution for the new year?


----------



## ryansm (Jan 9, 2012)

Jorsn said:


> The new AndroHard V3 is no joke! i'm on my 5th day at 5 caps a day and I can definitely feel this stuff. I haven't hit arms in 3 days yet they feel almost rock hard and slightly pumped. Running AH V3 for 16 weeks is going to be a lot of fun!



Ya I loved it too, 16 weeks is crazy, I can imagine how nice that would be


----------



## HereToStudy (Jan 15, 2012)

ryansm said:


> Ya I loved it too, 16 weeks is crazy, I can imagine how nice that would be



Yeah, i would almost love to do this through the summer...


----------



## packers6211 (Jan 16, 2012)

Mines to get this darn shoulder fixed and smack off 45lbs by end of the year.


----------



## HereToStudy (Jan 16, 2012)

packers6211 said:


> Mines to get this darn shoulder fixed and smack off 45lbs by end of the year.



Hopefully your doc gets it taken care of for you.


----------



## packers6211 (Jan 17, 2012)

Yes let's hope so my friend. I'm begging for the gym return from hell lol.


----------



## HereToStudy (Jan 17, 2012)

packers6211 said:


> Yes let's hope so my friend. I'm begging for the gym return from hell lol.



At least you will come back twice as motivated!


----------



## packers6211 (Jan 18, 2012)

Arthroscopic surgery is what I'll be having done boss next wend. Said I should be down for 1-2 days from doing little stuff, lol guess no sex with mrs. Anyway he said 90 percent chance only this will have to be done, small 10 percent they would find something worse and have to do more. He said he'll get rid of the calcium and that I have a slight bit of Arthritus in shoulder but nothing terrible. From what he could tell from MRI, nothing torn in the aci. He said the inpingement will be fixed as well, and should be ok after 4-6 weels from surgey and rehab. This is what is on MRI Report: Impression: Hypertrophic arthropathy of the acromioclavicular joint definite supraspinatus impingement. Intant mucsles and tendons of the totator cuff. Question intermauscular lipoma teres minor, significance doubtfoul. So what the heck ever that means lol.


----------

